# New babies



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is the new kids at Sivaro Kennels.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

This is the one Im thinking of keeping. Little paper white female.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Sivaro, what color is that light colored pup, looks very unique to me.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks FB, I have a male and female paper white, they will look white as they get older, but not an ice white.

The other 2 are blacks, the male has a patch of white on his chest so is known as a mismark. The black female looks like she may go blue.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

sivaro said:


> this is the one im thinking of keeping. Little paper white female.


omg how adorable !!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

So sweet!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Sooooo cute!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Super cute!!!!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou Ladies


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

They are so cute!!! Love the white!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I wish there was a place to go for a puppy fix. These make me want to crawl into my computer screen for a snuggle (not to mention wanting to have one of my own)!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

PL, just come to the forum for your puppy fix ound:

Heres another of the girl


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ohhhhhh! I'm in love! I have never seen a paper white before. I love the color. I always associate you with the dark colors. It will be fun to watch this one grow up. _


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Not sure if you remember k9kutz, check his pic out on Bubbles. I bred her and she is a paper white.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I do remember your friend. I went to his page but didn't see any images posted there. Is that where it would be?_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Maybe its on mine then, I know I seen it up so maybe I posted them roflmao.
Also her sister Jacqui, Im sure I put her up too.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

OMgosh, they are just toooo adorable!! Sivaro, you have the loveliest pups! I love seeing pics of them. If you keep that white one.. I hope we get to see "growing up" pics of it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks JM. Yes I always come back to post pics as they grow. So far she is very promicing, so will see how she goes. Wish her eye was a bit smaller, but you cant win everything lol.


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

Love them all! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> PL, just come to the forum for your puppy fix ound:
> 
> Heres another of the girl


Oh my so so so pretty. I love this puppy.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Aww, the puppies are so sweet, love the female you are planning to keep.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou everyone


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

What adorable babies! Thanks for the pictures, they made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------

